

Now TSA wants to test passengers’ beverages at the gate? - simcop2387
http://hotair.com/greenroom/archives/2012/07/05/now-tsa-wants-to-test-passengers-beverages-at-the-gate/

======
tokenadult
Follow-up from more thorough journalists:

[http://minnesota.publicradio.org/collections/special/columns...](http://minnesota.publicradio.org/collections/special/columns/news_cut/archive/2012/07/testing_of_drinks_at_airport_g.shtml)

~~~
simcop2387
Definitely appears to be better coverage of the issue. ++ for you.

------
c16
Next up: Sperm count.

In all honesty, this is ridiculous. Not as if the full body scan/patting down
is bad enough or anything.

------
dromidas
Terrorists would just put a bag in their bladder and use a syringe to fill it
up with whatever explosive fuel they needed anyway. I don't think the TSA
would detect it at all unless it failed the sniffer test due to bad container.

------
vampirechicken
Will you be allowed to bring a Pepsi through security in Atlanta?

------
joshfraser
We need to end the TSA

------
smokeyj
one step closer to a DNA swab

------
hastur
TSA = place where retards can easily find a front-line job

